# 59 mod or x2 w/90772



## DeniseDenise (Feb 16, 2009)

If coding two injections, would you list 90772 twice with a 59 modifer, or list once and use x2?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually that code has been deleted.  Therefore, you would code 96372 and then 96372-59.  Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

yes, I agree with Teresa - you'd use a .59 on the second admin/injection.  (and the 90772 is deleted for 2009)..


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm curious why not x2?  That's how i would code it...


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

we used to code it x2 - but had payment issues.  We started using the .59 modifier on the second adminstration and it fixed the payment issues.  So, we've continued to use the .59 on the additional administration.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 16, 2009)

*90772*



dmaec said:


> we used to code it x2 - but had payment issues.  We started using the .59 modifier on the second adminstration and it fixed the payment issues.  So, we've continued to use the .59 on the additional administration.



We had those same issues, and as Donna states the 59 fixes it. So, that's what we do also.


----------



## DeniseDenise (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help!  I just figured out that new code too!


----------

